# Wood Supplier Socal



## EXEC (Jun 22, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a good wood supplier in the Los Angeles, CA area?

Thanks in advance


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 22, 2021)

los angeles for sale "firewood" - craigslist
					

los angeles for sale "firewood" - craigslist



					losangeles.craigslist.org
				




I have found a few spots in Northern California that way.


----------



## EXEC (Jun 23, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> los angeles for sale "firewood" - craigslist
> 
> 
> los angeles for sale "firewood" - craigslist
> ...



Thanks I will see if any of them have good wood.


----------



## RCAlan (Jul 3, 2021)

EXEC said:


> Can anyone recommend a good wood supplier in the Los Angeles, CA area?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Check out Southbay Firewood BBQ and Charcoal…  http://southbayfirewood.com

Good luck and Happy 4th of July..

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods…  In SoCal and Always…  Semper Fi


----------

